
Andy Hunt on AWS: The Cloud is just a computer in Reston with a bad power supply - tosh
https://twitter.com/pragmaticandy/status/1168916144121634818
======
georgebarnett
As per the docs on the front page of the EBS product site, they experience an
annual failure rate of 0.1-0.2%.

Amazon are very upfront about this and provide multiple means of ensuring data
is resilient.

If you’re not using those, it’s on you. The cloud is not magic.

~~~
darkcha0s
This just sounds like a bad architected solution, nothing else. The same
problems that can happen in your own datacenter can happen in the cloud; it's
just not your responsibility to fix it. If you lack that knowledge as an
architect, rethink your title.

